# Stellfischrute von Matze Koch- MK Adventure Ansitzstock Hecht von Balzer



## Angel-Discount24 (13. Januar 2014)

*Balzer Matze Koch MK Adventure IM-7 Ansitzstock Hecht*​ 
*MK Adventure IM-7- ganz viel Rute für wenige Geld!*​ 
*nur 74,90€*​ 
Wirklich klasse Ruten aus IM-7 Square Fibre Carbon zu einem wirklich erstaunlichen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Dieses spezielle Carbon sieht nicht nur toll aus, es schließt sich um die Blanks wie ein Schutzschild und verringert erheblich die Gefahr von Brüchen. Die Modelle sind nicht von der Stange, sondern sie bestechen durch viele tolle Details, die Matze eingebracht hat.
*Matze Koch MK Adventure IM-7 Ansitzstock Hecht*: Stellfischruten sind nicht zwingend nur für Hechte da. Auch Zander mögen vertikal angebotene Naturköder an feinen Posenmontagen. Dies dürfte die erste Rute sein, die dieser Technik Tür und Tor öffnet, die erste Stellfischrute für Zander. Lang, sensibel und leicht. Die zweite, *etwas straffere Variante, ist der Klassiker für den Hechtansitz, mit der der Köderfisch statisch dicht über Grund angeboten wird.* Was Stellfischruten grundsätzlich zwingend benötigen und dennoch häufig vermissen lassen ist hier selbstverständlich: Ein schonend gummierter Schnurclip, seitlich auf dem Rutenblank.​ 



https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/682x65q90/17/amhl.jpg​ 
Im *Online Angelshop* von *Angel-Discount24* finden Sie die kompletten Ruten der *Balzer Matze Koch MK Adventure IM-7 Raubfischruten*.​ 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/balzer-matze-koch-mk-adventure-ruten.html​


----------

